# Memorial Day



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Assuming good weather and a no oil, who all plans on going next weekend? Down the east side seems like the only place to go, so we should be piled up out there. Hopefully some of you are going this weekend and can provide good reports. We all deserve a good trip before we can't go at all.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

We'll be out there Tuesday, may leave out late Monday night. That is if the oil don't move in.


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

We'll be out there Sat. and Sun. of Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Unless oil or weather gets in the way I plan on going a couple times between this coming Weds and Memorial Day. Hoping the oils gets pushed out and the area around the spur gets opened back up! Checking NOAA everyday!

MSyellowfin


----------

